# opinions on a Janome model



## casusbelli (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi, haven't been on here for awhile, but covet your opinion.
Has anyone had a Janome 2003P ? There is one on C-list nearby.
I need to replace a vintage machine that I've used for 6 yrs. I am not a serious sewer, but when winter comes I do a few projects or Xmas gifts. 
I can't fix my old White myself, and it would cost as much to have it serviced as buying a more modern used one, like this one. 
thanks,
s


----------



## casusbelli (Jan 6, 2009)

wow, probably wasn't a popular model if the 46 who viewed this thread never owned one/had no opinion.
i'll keep looking.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

When I buy a sewing machine, I want to make sure there is a dealer close by who can service the machine or make any necessary repairs. We have several different brands of sewing machine sales in our community. The one place actually takes trade in of older machines, cleans and fixes them and then offers them for sale.

I would suggest you look for someplace like that. I don't like to buy anything sight unseen, especially off the internet. Sorry, I'm just old fashioned.

I have a Janome DC 2010 which is a more basic, lighter weight model and I use her for sewing away from home.

My main sewing machine is an Elna Excellence 720 which I absolutely love. She replaced my old 40 year old Elna.

Hope you can find what you are looking for.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Little late to the thread but here's my opinion. I've had a Janome for 7 yrs. now. It's done alot of piece quilting and other sewing. I've had no problems with it at all. Before that I had a Brother and a Singer and they both were thrown out the door within a year.


----------

